# earlex 5500



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

My new hvlp came today.I tryed spraying some cabnet doors I made with acrilic .I previously used a hp gun and compressor but too much mist for my basement shop.The earlex definatley cut that down but i must get over the learning curve quickly.I thinned 10% with water but there is a little more orange peel than I would like.Any tips for the second coat?I am picking up some flotrol (forgive me if i have spelt that wrong) tomorrow.Should I thin further or lay a thinner coat?


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

read the reply at Orange Peel with HVLP Sprayer - by Sunnygirl @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community from BobM001 - this may provide a solution - did not repost due to copyright issues. I also use HVLP equipment but started out on restoration cars with lacquer - made all the difference in the world.
Good luck
Baker


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Check out the forum on this site Homestead Finishing Products Home Page it's run by Jeff Jewitt an expert in finishing.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks Richard
My second attempt last night(the first coat,top side) went much better,still room for improvement.I will have the things stated in the reply you posted in mind when I do my next coat.Will be using the flotrol,warming the paint and applying a thinner coat. If it improves as much as the second try did i will be very happy.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks to you as well Art,you posted while I was typing


----------

